# Your favorite Arvo Pärt?



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings, Arvoists.

I have a pile of *Arvo Pärt *CDs, though not it's not everything. It seems my favorite of his tends to be the piece to which I'm currently listening. I hope through this thread that I can uncover some new (to me) works of his.

Your faves and why, please?

TIA,
-09


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like the second movement of the fourth symphony. About half way through, which is maybe the mid point of the whole symphony, there's a sort of tinkling bells and percussion, sustained string sounds, some loud plucking noises. I like that. 

Generally I'm a bit fascinated by the relation of the music to Canon of the Guardian Angels, which is an orthodox thing that Part was interested in. I always like music with associated texts.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Fratres with fifteen characters


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

My favorite piece of his is his _Stabat mater_.


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

Pärt's _Te Deum_ is really something else, and it somehow corresponds to my (aesthetic) experience of visiting Uppsala Cathedral. This subtle reverence for: beauty... I can almost sense the smell of newly lit candles, which are so characteristic of churches.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The first work that I loved from Part was Tabula Rasa. It may still be my favorite, but I also really enjoy Spiegal im Spiegel, Frates, and Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten. I've been meaning to sample more Part, but there are just too many works and composers to try that I seem to forget. Maybe this thread will motivate me.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

_Cantus_ _Summa_ and _Spiegel im Spiegel_ are the first that come to mind. Of his more recent music, _Da pacem Domine_ and _...which was the son of..._


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

I once checked out Miserere (1989/92) for soloists, choir, ensemble & organ, because of the electric guitar included in the ensemble. It turned out to be one of very few sacred/choral works that I love.

I also love his early, rather avant-garde Cello Concerto "Pro et Contra" (1966).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another vote for Fratres and Spiegel im Spiegel.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

mathisdermaler said:


> Fratres with fifteen characters


Which one is this?


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I think that this is my favorite version of Fratres:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tabula Rasa is my favourite but love Fratres, Spiegel, etc......not keen on many of the solely vocal works but love the instrumental and symphonic output. These are two of my favourite Part discs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't too much of AP's work but my favourite is probably _Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten_, surely one of the great elegiac works of the 20th century. The funereal tolling of that single bell combined with the beautiful string playing is almost heart-breaking.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Actually I consider Pärt to be one of the finest living composers out there. 
Obvious choices woukd be:

Frates
Spiegel im Spiegel
Für Alina
Tabula Rasa
Salve Regina (masterpiece of Russian church music)

Magnificat
Te Deum
Lamentate (something like a piano concerto)
My heart is in the highlands (rather interesting piece)


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

Anankasmo said:


> Actually I consider Pärt to be one of the finest living composers out there.


I concur, Anankasmo!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Omicron9 said:


> Greetings, Arvoists.
> 
> I have a pile of *Arvo Pärt *CDs, though not it's not everything. It seems my favorite of his tends to be the piece to which I'm currently listening. I hope through this thread that I can uncover some new (to me) works of his.
> 
> ...


There's a nice CD of choral music which has become a favourite of mine, called Tintinnabuli by The Tallis Scholars, the singing is impeccable and intense, the music agreeable.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Pärt with the monochromatic, dull voices singing in unison.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another vote for the Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten. My favorite recording was from a live performance taken off the radio by the LA Chamber Ensemble. They played it with feeling, not portraying it as a cold marble slab. 

I have been neglecting this composer. Maybe this thread will get me to dust off my CDs.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I have no favorite Pärt, it's never attracted me.


----------

